# P069E amd P059F after body repair



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds like you may need a new fuel pump. It could also simply be that the fuel pump power and communications cable wasn't properly and completely secured after the work. Have the shop that did the body work put your car on a lift and verify the fuel pump is plugged in. They should unplug and then replug the fuel pump.

The control for the ECO's shutters is in the fuel pump (and no, I have no idea why this is, just that it is).


----------



## froob956 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well considering I made it 50+ miles with the error code, I doubt the pump is unplugged but it could be partly unplugged I guess, but I also can't figure out why they would have touched anything near the fuel pump....
It was drivers side door, fender, and bumper damage (and boy do they have problems matching the dark red color haha).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think you have an issue with the active shutters. For some reason, it's controlled by the fuel pump module, so that's why the P069E. It's simply the module reporting the fault. And yes, this is a common problem with a Eco that's had front end damage. Inspect the shutter and wiring.

This link is for the Malibu, but I'm sure the same idea applies.


----------



## froob956 (Apr 11, 2013)

I appreciate it, I'll give it a look but in the end it'll be repaired by insurance since it has already been claimed and I was not at fault. Appreciate it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ask (tell) the insurance company the car is going to a dealer for this.
The body shop likely has no idea how the various components (grill shutters in this case) are to operate to prevent this code.

Rob


----------

